# Match scare



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I see these guys lighting these matches and every once in a while I get illusions of grandeur so I have a go. Some hits no lights. I ordered some Penlys from Bill and I have heard that all you have to do is scare them and they burst into flame. Not sure that's true or not. When I get the matches I will fire up the camera I feel a light comin on.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking good!
You'll have fire before you know it :devil:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shooting..I read some place as to dry stick matches in a micro wave for 30 seconds at a time..I can not comfirm this

so if you do it this is at your own risk...But do a search how to dry out stick matches

I know e-bay has Diamond strike anywhere matches....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dry them, dry them, dry them ... some use the microwave ... I use an hors d'oeuvre warming tray.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's some nice shooting Roger! Most definitely dry them. I will put several on a plate and heat them for 30 seconds...wait a few minutes and to it again then one more time.

I also know that not every one will light. For every one that I get to light, I will have 5 or 6+ that look like the ones you show.

Keep after it...cause once you get one, you will want more.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I will try that tomorrow. Just as a side I live where the humidity seldom gets above 20 percent and spends a lot of time at 10 percent. But I am still going to dry them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lead seems to light them better than steel, for me anyway.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

yes ! so good

cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

One of these days I will attempt a match light, and card cut. Although, first I need to finish getting video posted. Nice shooting!


----------

